# Need Help, I'm Lazy



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Back in the day I used to tie my own pompano rigs. Bought the supplies, put them together, carefully stowed them away in individual bags. Then I went off to college, graduated, got a job, got married, had a kid, and now I don't really feel like making my own rigs. I live in Gulf Breeze. Is there anyone around here that sells pre-made pompano rigs? I don't trust the rigs sold at Walmart. The cheap generic ones have way too much hardware and the Mustad rigs seem like the hooks are a lot larger than the ones I used to make and have success with years ago. Should I just suck it up and buy the material to make my own or is there a reliable place to get solid rigs around here?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd make my own, it takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the walmart mustad ones. Thats all I use. I found the ones premade from the tackle store are a little flimsy and twist a lot. I don't have that or any problems with the walmart mustads. Plus if the hook is too big or a little rusty you can just swap out hooks real easy. The hardware and little floats last forever. I wish the tackle stores would carry them!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Barnacle Brain said:


> I love the walmart mustad ones. Thats all I use. I found the ones premade from the tackle store are a little flimsy and twist a lot. I don't have that or any problems with the walmart mustads. Plus if the hook is too big or a little rusty you can just swap out hooks real easy. The hardware and little floats last forever. I wish the tackle stores would carry them!


 
I know Tight Lines on pace and Cervantes has the little orange, pink, or chartreuse floats. It's like .99 for 6 of them, I think. Just get some mono, kahle or circle hooks, a swivel, and a pack of floats and a pyramid sinker and you're ready to fish.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i make my own too. as many people as there are asking for pre made ones i should start my own business haha. i only make one at a time and keep it on my rod so the others dont get tangled. all the stuff to make them is in my box if i break off


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

This looked like a good beginning................................not sure what attached to the two swevels, I would guess a short section of line with the hook...........


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

*Waly world*

As much as I despise wally world I do stock up on pom rig there. Second on the Mustad they have double and tripple drop hooks for less than 2 bucks. Yes they are easy to tie but the little bobber they come with are next to impossable to find. I like being able to take the cork on and off. Some days all I have bites on are the lines with cork. Plus call me crazy but I think pomps some times swim closer because the neon yellow is almost exactly the same color they have under their troat and they are atracted to it. Just what I like to thinky any way.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Snagged Line. There are a lot more vids like the one you posted on Youtube. Just thought you wanted to know.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Went with the Walmart Mustad rigs. Tried the ones with the yellow floats and the ones without. The ones with yellow floats caught me some bull reds and catfish. Nothing on the rigs without the yellow float. No pompano whatsoever. Since the hooks seem a little large for what I'm used to using on pompano I'm going to replace the kahls on there with 1/0 Owner mutu circles. What knot would you guys recommend I use to connect to the dropper loops?


----------

